# Ariens 1332 backfires while trying to start



## rhager2002 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi all newbie here. I recently bought an ariens 1332 blower ( 2006 or 2007 era ) and it backfires while trying to start it intermittently, bad enough that it breaks the recoil. When it does start it runs and idles perfectly. The person I bought it from said he had the valves adjusted and the problem was fixed, after buying and installing another recoil and trying to start it I found out it wasn’t as I broke it. I re-checked the valve adjustment and found it was good. Did some research on other possible causes ( cleaned the carb, removed the cylinder head to check for excessive carbon and/or valve train wear ) and can't find anything. 
Has anyone else hadthe same or similar issues ?
tia


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Is the flywheel key sheared? If it sheared, your ignition timing will be off. And the spark happening a bit early could cause backfiring. 

I doubt the coil position can be adjusted, for setting the ignition timing. But if that *was* adjustable for some reason, that could also contribute. 

Other than that, with the valve clearances being OK, and no massive buildup of carbon, I don't have any great ideas. 

If you wanted, you could remove the spark plug wire, then try pull-starting it, just to see what you feel, to make sure it doesn't backfire. Just on the very-unlikely chance that it *is* somehow self-ignition, rather than the spark firing too early. But that seems very unlikely. 

I hope someone has better suggestions!


----------



## rhager2002 (Oct 18, 2018)

Sorry, forgot to mention I checked the flywheel key and it was good ( but I lost it so it will be replaced anyways haha )


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rhager2002 said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention I checked the flywheel key and it was good ( but I lost it so it will be replaced anyways haha )



Ive seen some keys that look ok but they are not even a ch will cause that
90% of the time its the flywheel key
i had a 2005 1332 with 358cc tec its a good engine


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

rhager2002 said:


> Hi all newbie here. I recently bought an ariens 1332 blower ( 2006 or 2007 era ) and it backfires while trying to start it intermittently, bad enough that it breaks the recoil. When it does start it runs and idles perfectly. The person I bought it from said he had the valves adjusted and the problem was fixed, after buying and installing another recoil and trying to start it I found out it wasn’t as I broke it. I re-checked the valve adjustment and found it was good. Did some research on other possible causes ( cleaned the carb, removed the cylinder head to check for excessive carbon and/or valve train wear ) and can't find anything.
> Has anyone else hadthe same or similar issues ?
> tia


Did you ever solve this issue? I am looking at a used 926500 and it backfires at start up.


----------

